# Omg... huge growing wound in my betta.. :(



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So this has been an ongoing thing with my fish. They seem to crop up with these side sores. This was a late blooming male that i had in my female tank.

He's been moved to a heavly planted 30 gallon with some very placid tetra and platy. He's never as clamped as he looked in the photo, he's just terrfide of my big ole camera.

He has had this before along with another sister. She doesnt show these cracks anymore, but has developed some head dropsy. (strickly to the forhead only. She looks like she has spiky hair.)
Underneath the spiked scales looks to be a white growth. I have...no idea at what could be going on there.

Back to my male.
He's had these marks which i treated with maracyn I and II in the past. I eventually removed the fish and applied hydrogen peroxide to wound, then added what i could of a triple polysporin ointment.
This seemed to help and stopped this wound from growing. Just this week its spiraled into a huge open wound that seems pretty darn deep.

I need to know where to go with this.. this has been an almost year long thing...I want my fish to be healthy.

Stats:
30 gallon tank, heavily planted.
mixed comminuty tank (tetra, platy.. small SAE)
Water changes are once a week, 30%
Parms are stable, ammonia is 0, Ph is about 8.5
Bubbler is in the tank as well as i felt the O2 was low..

















:UPDATE:
Came home from work and the otherside of the fish is growing this huge hole... Blah what the hell!?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ugh...it really doesn't sound good Cid. With all that you have done in the past, it sounds like something resilient or _Mycobacterium sp._ infection. I'm leaning towards the latter. Myco is a tough bug to get rid of and there aren't any OTC meds that will get rid of it. Clarithromycin (Biaxin) will take care of it but it's $$$$$$$$ and you need a perscription.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Got your Pm too....

What do you suggest? There are still seemingly healthy fish in the tank. 
You think i should put the two down?.... 

I've got girls comming from a friend but i will need to send them off to my sister. Yet again... i dont want anything else catching this thing.

I can keep the girls who are fine soley in that tank till they live out thier lives i suppose. 

What a bummer....


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If they are going to be left there soley by themselves that is fine. Just make sure that ANYTHING that touches that aquarium water is sterilized after use.

HTH


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help wilson... I am gunna buy that tank its own set of stuff.  Then when everyone passes away at some point just bomb the tank.

Bleach soloution you gave me should be fine right?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh yeah...it'll do the trick. Get ready to nuke it when the last fish dies. You don't want to give Myco a chance to encyst as it's VERY resilient.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

will do wilson... thats so much <3


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Jess if this keeps happening with all your fish and they are in seperate containers and they do not share water, except from say, the tap, I would say you should get a good work up on your water. Maybe there is something breeding in your pipes somewhere.

I had a recurring issue with fish losing appetite until I learned through a water test that I had a fair bit of lead in my water. Now I remove it with resin and havent had a problem forever and ever. Good luck


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty for the tip Pablo 

This hasnt popped up with my isolated males. Just in the one tank. But its looking better already!

Everyone is healed up... I dont have any idea now.
How did you go about your lead test?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I complained to the city and they tested it for me. It was a pretty limited test though, youd probably have better luck with a real lab if you ever wanted to test your water.

But of course if its just in the one tank then that's another story


----------

